# Waiting No Longer



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*FINALLY!!!! *_

Sub-Freezing temps and substantial ice formation.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> _*FINALLY!!!! *_
> 
> Sub-Freezing temps and substantial ice formation.


It’s gonna be on like donkey Kong! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes finally able to get to some of the sweet spots, been waiting to long


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone out this am?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Guess I'll get the sleds ready, forcast is killer, sub zero temps solid 10 days of ice building. Erie may happen yet.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

John has the FEVER bad!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow for awhile ice for the season was lookin sketchy at best, now were deep freezin it up lol i hope i can get out soon. now that the rain beat the snow down good ice should be in the future. good luck everyone be safe light em if ya have em hahahah i think ill burn one and try to start my gas drill with kinetic super power..........from the couch hahahahaahahahhaha cough ..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*SATURDAY!!!!!*


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Anybody going today that wants to work together Akron area


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll do a drive around PLX & Nimmy after work today., maybe do a lil 'Spudin' to check a few places., 

Anticipating drilling holes Saturday morning by 7am.


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there an area on Erie where you don't have to go way out to the islands. I'm talking walking distance by one of the launches or somewhere. New to the area and only have had a chance to fish the open water once so far. But I see the reports for the lake before on sites and the hard water action(when there's safe ice) looks really fun, but don't have a 4 wheeler or snow mobile so it's hump city for me. Thanks in advance and be safe.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

If you have never been on Erie ice before go with someone experienced. It is nothing like inland lakes.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

foundupnorth said:


> Is there an area on Erie where you don't have to go way out to the islands. I'm talking walking distance by one of the launches or somewhere. New to the area and only have had a chance to fish the open water once so far. But I see the reports for the lake before on sites and the hard water action(when there's safe ice) looks really fun, but don't have a 4 wheeler or snow mobile so it's hump city for me. Thanks in advance and be safe.


 There’s an older post on here from someone offering to take people out for a reasonable price. It’s not someplace you could just go out by yourself without knowing what to do. It’s very very treacherous.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have seen a few walk off Catawba a mile or less and catch some fish.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

foundupnorth said:


> Is there an area on Erie where you don't have to go way out to the islands. I'm talking walking distance by one of the launches or somewhere. New to the area and only have had a chance to fish the open water once so far. But I see the reports for the lake before on sites and the hard water action(when there's safe ice) looks really fun, but don't have a 4 wheeler or snow mobile so it's hump city for me. Thanks in advance and be safe.


I was out at edgewater marina yesterday. Walked out and there was decent ice but noone else was in sight so I didnt stay long. 

If anyone has been out near there, how is it looking?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

foundupnorth said:


> Is there an area on Erie where you don't have to go way out to the islands. I'm talking walking distance by one of the launches or somewhere. New to the area and only have had a chance to fish the open water once so far. But I see the reports for the lake before on sites and the hard water action(when there's safe ice) looks really fun, but don't have a 4 wheeler or snow mobile so it's hump city for me. Thanks in advance and be safe.


Go the the NE Ohio fishing reports and go on the Lake Erie reports, you can find some info on the islands area now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your information. Yeah I don't want to end up a statistic so I'll look for someone to go out there with, again thanks.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit OSP Monday after work 5pm-7pm. Tried minnows, maggots & waxies. Surprised it was such a slow bite. 7ft of water., moved twice. Thought for sure the crappie would be hitting. Caught 1 Crappie and 8 small gills. Rained most of the time. 4 other shanty's & 2 guys on open ice. All did better than me. One guy hauled an 8lb Cat thru a 6" hole. Monster under the ice. Didn't care for the ATVer's zooming passed us.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tomorrow, Saturday 2/2 will be a Circus Weekend on all the inland lakes. With temps getting above 40 degree, that will bring EVERYBODY out of the doldrums of Cabin Fever and onto the ice. Dogs, ATV's, Snowmobiles, Ice Skaters.... IT'S GONNA BE A ZOO OUT no matter where you're fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Tomorrow, Saturday 2/2 will be a Circus Weekend on all the inland lakes. With temps getting above 40 degree, that will bring EVERYBODY out of the doldrums of Cabin Fever and onto the ice. Dogs, ATV's, Snowmobiles, Ice Skaters.... IT'S GONNA BE A ZOO OUT no matter where you're fishing.


HAha I lined up a private pond for tomarrow an private access to a good PC of ice on a public lake.... 
Should be a fun weekend!!!


----------

